# Empty Bottles???



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

What does everyone do with their empty Essential Oil and fragrance oil bottles??? I'm starting to get quite a collection.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I mix up some blends like "Thieves", earmite medicine for my rabbits and reuse the old bottles


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I use them for some of the things I prepare for Chemistry labs. I've also used the smaller bottles to put some from a larger bottle in for travel.

Dawn


----------

